# Anyone have an Eby truck bed?



## Buford (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm looking at the Eby truck beds. There's a couple things that I like better than the others. I do have a dealer not far, but they don't list pricing. There are a few on truck trader with prices, but I don't believe for a minute that you can buy one of these for $3500. That's got to be clickbait. I'm guessing if you have to ask you can't afford one ????

Anybody bought one? Experience? Price?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have one.I think it's 8 x 11' 4".
I bought it new for less money then a couple places quoted me for steel ones.Could just be the other dealers were just a bit more greedy.

I got mine from Eby at their store and they installed it at Worthing S.D.

Here is their dealer listing page you could check other dealers and compare pricing 
https://www.mheby.com/store-locator.html


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I do with a Life essentials lift, because I'm unable to walk. It gets me into the truck and tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow,never heard of them....great looking beds!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Eby is known for its quality and will never be the cheapest choice . Home base is Blue Ball Pa about 5 miles south of where the New Holland Balers are made in new holland pa and it started there over 80 years ago . They manufacture in 5 states .I


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, right near me. The Eby family has done well for themselves and have built a good business where they take care of their employees. They started building semi grain trailers a few years ago after being a Timpte dealer for quite a while.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just installed an EBY aluminum flatbed on my 2020 RAM 5500. Like the bed a lot, but not crazy about their toolboxes. I only live 25 miles from them, so it was an easy choice. I also have a 2008 F350 with a Martin aluminum bed. Also a PA company and a very nice bed.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You got rid of the old Ford 550? I thought you were having pretty good luck with it?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> You got rid of the old Ford 550? I thought you were having pretty good luck with it?


It was 12 years old, fully depreciated and with 170,000 miles on it, I felt like it was a good time to cut the cord. I think it was just months from needing rocker arms (starting to hear tapping from exhaust)


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Is that a Kaufman trailer? If so, are those full trailer eidth ramps? I didn't think Kaufman offered that. Been looking at getting a Big Tex with Mega Ramps, but if Kaufman offers them I will have to check them out again.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MtnHerd said:


> Is that a Kaufman trailer? If so, are those full trailer eidth ramps? I didn't think Kaufman offered that. Been looking at getting a Big Tex with Mega Ramps, but if Kaufman offers them I will have to check them out again.


Yes full width. I used to have a Big Tex. Ramps are almost identical. 
I only bought the Kaufman because I wanted the extra capacity. Big Tex tops out at 30,000lb. Kaufman was able to build me a 38,500lb trailer.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Man do you change trucks/trailers/tractors/equipment a lot! Not a bad thing if you can play your cards right but can be a pain to constantly get everything setup exactly how you want it...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Man do you change trucks/trailers/tractors/equipment a lot! Not a bad thing if you can play your cards right but can be a pain to constantly get everything setup exactly how you want it...


Really? I had the same 2008 F-550 for 10 years, since I started farming. So 2 trucks.

trailers-Ive had 3. First one was used Appalachian and I outgrew right away. Went to the Big Tex in 2015 and the Kaufman in 2020. Gotta keep growing and increasing efficiency.

Tractors are a different story. Outgrew/disliked one too many. I agree there. I just didn't know how to buy one without problems.

Settled in pretty good now.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

"Tractors are a different story. Outgrew/disliked one too many. I agree there. I just didn't know how to buy one without problems."

Don't feel like the lone ranger on that one, bud! lol

Oh - and you know that dodge means "to avoid", right? lol Just kidding - hope your new truck does you well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ox76 said:


> "Tractors are a different story. Outgrew/disliked one too many. I agree there. I just didn't know how to buy one without problems."
> 
> Don't feel like the lone ranger on that one, bud! lol
> 
> Oh - and you know that dodge means "to avoid", right? lol Just kidding - hope your new truck does you well.


Trick is buy low, sell high 

Not Dodge anymore. Now it's RAM


----------

